# how much time do you spend at the gym?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm trying to build muscle and improve cardio and I'm going to the gym twice a week for an hour and a half and I take a run or cycle ride once a week in addition. How many gym visits do others have and howlong for?


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Three times during the week for hour and a half then Sunday is swimming sauna and steam room to detox and if I get fed up during the week I go swimming just to change it up a bit cause we all know gyming it get a bit tedious but swimming has a hood few advantages if you know what I mean :argie:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont go to the gym..

i spend 40-60+ hours running about a kitchen, days off i play golf/detail ect..

yet my doctor who sits in an office for 30 hours a week and goes to the gym for 1 hour 3 times a week tells me I need to excercise more?
i used to work 80+ hours a week in a 5 star hotel kitchen.. but apparently i wasn't excercising enough..
bullsh*t!

/rant :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I understand what you mean Craig. I mate of mine who is an exercise physiologist says that what ever you do for work your exercise need to be in addition to this. I would argue strongly that if you are behind a desk 37 hrs a week you would need to do more exercise that a builder for example. This then makes you fitter and more able to work without fatigue. My doctor stated that the average person need to exercise 3 times a week and by exercise he defined it as an activity that makes you out of breath and increases your heart rate.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Im at the gym at 7.00 am six mornings a week for forty five mins of cardio basically get up strong black coffee straight in the gym (no breakfast) as stomach is empty optimising fat burning, then have protien shake after followed by porridge oats.

Then weight train four nights per week changing routine round every four weeks to shick muscles into new growth, weights will take no longer than an hour.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

3 times a week for 1hr 15 minutes-ish doing weights.

Less is more form building muscle, remember, _'You stimulate growth in the gym, and grow outside of the gym._


----------



## Reaper90 (Jul 1, 2010)

5 times a week mon to fri 
60 to 90 mins 
A lot depends on how busy the gym is


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

4 times a week, sometimes 5 always between 60-90mins per session, plus a 50 length swim first thing every Sunday morning:thumb:

Also cycle to work mon-fri..sometimes wonder why I have a car


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Currently going five days a week for about 2hours a night, cycling to and from 

Going to try and calm it down next year hopefully and reduce the amount of cardio
Will hopefully have shifted the worst of fat by middle of next year


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I understand what you mean Craig. I mate of mine who is an exercise physiologist says that what ever you do for work your exercise need to be in addition to this. I would argue strongly that if you are behind a desk 37 hrs a week you would need to do more exercise that a builder for example. This then makes you fitter and more able to work without fatigue. My doctor stated that the average person need to exercise 3 times a week and by exercise he defined it as an activity that makes you out of breath and increases your heart rate.


well my job includes heavy lifting, long days of prep really work your arms, and trust me you feel it after a few days of a lot of veg prep, 
i can do upto 16 hour shifts, on my feet, constantly moving(between walking speed and full on running)... but i should go to the gym and walk on a treadmill for 1 hour?

i play golf if the weathers nice.. 
do some detailing..

im pretty confident if you used a pedometer to measure it I do more walking per week at work than someone who sits behind a desk and goes to the gym 2-3 times a week for an hour.

oh and the stress raises my heartbeat pretty well thanks:thumb:

i'd like to see the doctor do the week i do and still think he needs the gym...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Was going 3times a week but got bored at the gym i was going to as the machines filled up quickly. But not enough just now as I broke my big toe a week past and hurts to move it... but just joined a new gym with the girls so aiming to go 3-5 times a week, its a bit out the way so fingers crossed its not as busy as the ones in the centre of town. Ill prob go everyday as im still off work just now.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am down the gym 4-5 nights a week, going to be dropping to 4 as on my current training program I am getting too tired by the end of the week.

Alwasy train for 45 mins or there about's any more and you will start eating your muscle away...

If you are wanting to put on bulk bit stay CV fit then train weights for 35-45 mins the do 20 mins on a cross trainer or running machine that should see you right!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I spend 0 hours 0 minutes in a gym per week.
I dont like them!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

1 hr per day, 7days per week. Keeps it simple for me. Might sound a bit much but Johnnyopolis has seen me this week, best ask him if I am looking overtired and trained out?! !!!!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Used to be 1 x 4 hours without fail.

Now weight train at home (maintenance rather than bulking) and spend a lot of time outside running, cycling, surfing, etc.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Usually 5 days a week for about 1hr 30mins to 2hrs.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

mon to fri 1hr max per session,different body part each day to complete failure.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Usually 5 days a week for about 1hr 30mins to 2hrs.


Just out of curiosity it wouldnt be Absalute gym gallows corner you train at?.........


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> 1 hr per day, 7days per week. Keeps it simple for me. Might sound a bit much but Johnnyopolis has seen me this week, best ask him if I am looking overtired and trained out?! !!!!!


Well you did need a snooze while you were there! Only kidding 

You certainly wernt tired or trained out... I was wondering when I was gonna see you on Gladiators!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

over the summer i've been going 5 days a week with the weekends off, however that will be going down to 4 days once i start college again. i'm generally there for about 1hr30 - 2hrs. doing about 1hr cardio before going onto the weights


----------

